# Capt. Ron Presley of FGA and FOWA reviews Tacklewebs



## mortego (Jul 10, 2011)

Captain Ron Presley of the Florida Guides Association and Florida Outdoor Writers Association reviews Tacklewebs. Check out his column on examiner.com a very informative blog on Florida's fishing industry.

http://www.examiner.com/florida-eas...-catch-more-fish-with-a-tacklewebs-bag-review


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Please respect our forum and our rules regarding shill posts.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1202919092

[edit]Welcome to The Commercial Zone.

Why did we set up the Commercial Zone?
We wanted a place where our forum members who also work in more of a professional capacity can have a safe environment to post their reviews and observations of a product or service. Readers will know the affiliation you have with the manufacture and you will not be singled out in a normal post as a profiteer. 

How does this section work?
We ask that you please provide all the manufacture info as possible. We request that when reviewing a product you supply and Model Numbers or other product identifiers as this will make it easier for our members to seek out the product and purchase it.

Why did my post get poofed?
We will moderate this section heavily. Both to protect yourself, your manufacture and most importantly microskiff.com. If at any time the post goes outside the bounds of what is acceptable, microskiff.com admin and mods reserve the right to alter or remove any part of your topic at anytime.

This section is also for any business to post their warez. Posts are limited to 1 (one) product per topic. You must supply the following in order to post a for sale topic;

Business Name
Business Contact Person for this sale
Address
Phone Number
Email address
Website (if applicable)
Description of Product for sale
Pictures (all products must be accompanied by pictures)
Price


Failure to follow this format can result in your post being deleted at anytime without warning. Posting items for sale commercially is currently free and will remain free until such time that we decide otherwise. We reserve the right to modify the terms of this section as we get a feel for its usefulness.[/edit]

Thank you.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

These tackle web products sure are sweet. 
I have checked them out at Bob's house on his LT25.
He was telling me that he was offering them with his Strongarm Products.
Pretty neat product.
I can probably use one for my Gheenoe.


----------

